# Broken Walther P99



## VegasEgo (Jul 10, 2006)

MY friends has a Walther P99 from early 90's (not quite sure what year). Anyways, we went shooting the other day, and as e was shooting the slide would not go back the round shot, but did not go back. So when we triedto make it o back, the slide is jamed about half an inch back, its stuck there, we have tried everything. When we called Walther, they said the guide rod had broke and jammed, they also said it would take 4 months to get it fixed. Does anyone know hwo to fix this, or has had the same problem?


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

Uh huh. So you and your "friend" went shooting in Vegas did you? This "friend" wouldn't be OJ Simpson, now would it? I heard on the news that you guys were still on the loose. Give yourself up now, and maybe the judge will go easy on you.

:mrgreen:


----------

